# why does no one answer my posts?



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

its gay because every time i ask something on a post or thread no one answers and just blows me off. why??


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

I hear ya!! It's as if everyone is afraid of giving the wrong advice. PLEASE.. if you know or even think you know , speak up!
That or no one likes you


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

thanx...... well sorta. i think? :hat:


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

ATTITUDE. Positive=good Negative=No esponse.


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> its gay because every time i ask something on a post or thread no one answers and just blows me off. why??


Just do a litle more research before you post a question.

You have a lot of posts that are more like blog entries. The 43mph stock racer. The x-mods rants. Setups for obscure cars. 

So you asked 2 or 3 questions so far and the battery question was answered.

So to answer this one, just do a search for threads that might have a good answer for your questions first.

Starting new threads to rant about a certain thing that you did usually falls upon deaf ears here.

Happy posting,

Tim


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Another reason... Unlike much of the internet... Most of the contributers to this site are mature people... and your not likely to get alot of mindless chatter and/or discussion about something that is for them most part imature and pointless. Now there are a few folks hear and there that know each other quite well, and do get off on some rather silly discussions, but this ussualy only happens after you've gotten to know the people and they will play along with your temporary insanity. In general however, people adhear to the policy of ... If you can't say anything good, don't say anything at all.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

I'm sure it has nothing to do with "this is gay" or "this is freaking gay" or "people who have this car or truck suck". That really makes people want to talk to ya...   :devil:


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

thanks ill think before i post now. :wave:


----------

